# weird freaky feeling



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ok i keep getting this feeling the last couple of days and its kind of freaking me out alittle and is anoring.i keep getting the feeling of i can only decribe as when i was pg.like a head,bum or foot under the bottom of my ribs    what could it be??same pressure and everything.v strange


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

again got it across from hip to hip and under right ribs .weird


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi wishing I suffer from that from time to time but I have put it down to ovary pain and indegestion,I take Nurofen and losec,

Hope this helps   

Shaz xx


----------

